# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #66 See that Things end well.

## Admin

Aphorism #66 See that Things end well.

Some regard more the rigour of the game than the winning of it, but to the world the discredit of the final failure does away with any recognition of the previous care. The victor need not explain. The world does not notice the details of the measures employed; but only the good or ill result. You lose nothing if you gain your end. A good end gilds everything, however unsatisfactory the means. Thus at times it is part of the art oflife to transgress the rules of the art, if you cannot end well otherwise.

More...

----------

